# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Chat Tuitorial

## Durza

Hi, so I was wondering if there was not exactly a tutorial but perhaps a guide for the IRC Chat.  BC like me, if you have never used IRC Chat before, it can be confusing.  For example, when I do #(Example word like "cool") then it makes like a new room or something.  Can you invite people to that?  There are other functions that puzzle me and probrobly gazillions that I am unaware of.  Is there anything that gives some help and tips regarding the chat?

Thanks!

----------


## spellbee2

_Moved to Chat subforum_

We have a couple of things similar to that, including:
- *Chat FAQ* - Tells how channels/commands work and what to expect when joining chat
- *IRC Client Tutorials* - Tells how to set up external IRC clients to our IRC server
- *Chat Rules* - Describes what is and isn't allowed in the IRC chat

Long story short, the Chat subforum under Off-Topic Discussion is pretty much where you want to go for learning about our chat.

----------


## Durza

Okay, thanks, that is really helpful!

----------

